# Skin tags



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

Ok I tried TTO and about 100 other remedies to remove numerous skin tags under my arms. Nothing really worked so I asked my doc to cut some off. Several were so big I can hardly wear a bra. We're talking huge. 

I couldn't handle the pain of taking them off so he give me some novacaine in each one and snipped them off really quickly. He had a problem with getting the bleeding stopped and told me to take it easy today.

Any remedies to deal with the soreness when the novacaine wears off? Would TTO make the dents in my skin heal faster? Please tell me they won't come back. :grump:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Bridget, TTO is a great antiseptic but please don't use it without proper dillution of a carrier oil.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I understand about the skin tags under the arms or on the bra line. Makes it hard to shave!! I've also tried many things and finally found something that worked. Put some vitamin E oil on them and cover with a bandaid. Do this fresh each morning. Mine were gone in three days!!
Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## heelpin (Nov 18, 2003)

Skin tags are a symptom of Liver toxins and Insulin resistance, you can learn how to do a Liver cleanse at www.curezone.com.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I have many of them and have been looking for a cure for a while now that doesn't cost a fortune. I'll give the vitamin E oil a try! 

It is not true they are linked to the liver; that website is selling a commercial product and making claims of many things that simply are not true. Check out more reliable sources on this topic and you'll see.

Skin tags are known to be linked to obesity, pregnancy, diabetes, and age; and there is also very strong evidence of a gene factor. They are benign tumors of skin growth of epidermis.


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

Anything on the skin reflects what is going on inside the body. Research chinese body diagnosis. 

I personally have used a product that is a combination of mineral salts, burdock, white oak bark and black walnut. Applied to moles/warts/skin tags over a period of time it helps the body to eliminate the growth. I also successfully got rid of a skin cancer with it.


----------



## heelpin (Nov 18, 2003)

Karen said:


> I have many of them and have been looking for a cure for a while now that doesn't cost a fortune. I'll give the vitamin E oil a try!
> 
> It is not true they are linked to the liver; that website is selling a commercial product and making claims of many things that simply are not true. Check out more reliable sources on this topic and you'll see.
> 
> Skin tags are known to be linked to obesity, pregnancy, diabetes, and age; and there is also very strong evidence of a gene factor. They are benign tumors of skin growth of epidermis.



If fatty Liver is the cause of Metabolic Syndrome (Insulin Resistance) and Insulin resistance is the cause of most type 2 Diabetes and Insulin resistance is the cause of skin tags, then simple deduction tells you the Liver is envolved in skin tags, lots of info from creditable sources.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

Karen said:


> I have many of them and have been looking for a cure for a while now that doesn't cost a fortune. I'll give the vitamin E oil a try!
> 
> It is not true they are linked to the liver; that website is selling a commercial product and making claims of many things that simply are not true. Check out more reliable sources on this topic and you'll see.
> 
> Skin tags are known to be linked to obesity, pregnancy, diabetes, and age; and there is also very strong evidence of a gene factor. They are benign tumors of skin growth of epidermis.


could they not also be related to papiloma(sp)virus??


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I used to get them pretty bad, in very specific places. I was wearing a under-cover bullet-proof-vest that went on me using stretchy velcro tabs. Each place where the velcro touched my skin, was a place where tags began to grow. I had to wear that vest for three years, 28 days each month [I often did get two days off each month, but not always].

Our docs would twist them, pull them and then cut them off with a razor.

It was always painful and usually very bloody.


----------



## Step (Aug 4, 2005)

heelpin said:


> If fatty Liver is the cause of Metabolic Syndrome (Insulin Resistance) and Insulin resistance is the cause of most type 2 Diabetes and Insulin resistance is the cause of skin tags, then simple deduction tells you the Liver is envolved in skin tags, lots of info from creditable sources.


Huh? Fatty liver isn't the cause of Metabolic Syndrome but being insulin resistant can certainly cause a fatty liver. Stop eating a diet high in Sugar, starchy carbohydrates and processed foods and most likely it will resolve all those problems... resolve meaning control... not cure! 

As far as a liver cleanse ~ for what reason?? The liver cleans it self daily and what good does a cleanse do when the very next day people are back to eating/drinking the foods that make it toxic to begin with?


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

I had a small skin tag growing where it was getting rubbed by my bra; it became irritated and hurt as the weather grew warmer & I was perspiring. I applied full strength tea tree oil and covered it with a band aid each morning for about 5 or 6 days. At night I took the bandaid off, washed the area and left it 'open' all night long. 

About day 7 it began to look kind of nasty, red & crusty - yes I know this is probably not good to let it get this far but then I put neosporin & a band aid on each morning. Within another week the skin tag was completely gone & the area was healed. It has left a small red scar, but there is no irritation or skin tag anymore.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have had a lot of these tags, as did my Dad. My Dr. simply squirts them with a shot of what I think is liquid nitrogen. It freezes them and they fall off in a couple of days, no fuss, no muss, no blood, and no pain. 

Having skin tags probably saved my life. I had some on my back that rubbed against the seat as I bounced around country roads on my mail route and stayed sore. I went to a dermatologist to have them removed. 

He walked into the room, looked at me, and asked "did you know you have a melanoma on your lip"? I about fell off of the table I was sitting on. 

When I finally stuttered no, he said "we should get that off there asap".
I agreed and asked when I could get an appointment, he said "lets do it now". He cut off a little spot maybe 1/16 of an inch wide, and then took a second slice from under it. 

He sent them in for testing and first came back as a malignant melanoma, the second slice, taken with a different scalpel, was clear. He assured me there was 0 chance it had spread. Skin tags ain't all bad!!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Another reason to eat oatmeal and apples.

H had skin tags. He/we started eatting oatmeal with chopped apples each morning. We average 5 out of 7 days a week. 

Skin tags are gone. OK so we don't know if it's the oatmeal, the apples, or both. But, the tags are gone. We didn't start eating this to rid him of these either. Just a happy gift.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

My doctor burns them off with a soldering iron looking device. Oh Momma!

I've thought about using dry ice to freeze them off and may give that a try next time.


----------



## lynpea (Feb 11, 2003)

Do a colon cleanse. I don't care how it works, but it has ....twice. I used a product that AIM used to put out but I believe that you can get one at the HF store.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

I have had great success with a cheap product that is in most households. It is Johnson's Body Powder or most any brand body powder. Can use plain or with corn starch. For small skin tags I have put it under my arms, under my breast and under stomach flab. I t works every time! It works almost immediately! Next time I look they are always gone. Maybe next day.
I have come to the conclusion that body moisture has a lot to do with developing skin tags. Anyway, it sure works for me and has done for many years. So give it a try for small skin tags.  As for huge ones, I really don't know.


----------



## blue8ewe (Oct 25, 2006)

yep, I get them when pregnant. I personally remove them while they are tiny. Actually I dont know that I have ever had them get big. 
As for TTO, its great stuff. I have used it for years and I use it straight. No diluting it. Our whole family uses it (all ages). I get a bit irritated when people warn against it. Just dont drink the stuff and your fine. It would be perfect for keeping the site clean, faster healing, and helping with the pain. (it likely will not alleviate the pain all togeather.) But my mado (sp?) with pain is tolerate it if at all possible. But a good natural pain cure is Arnica. You can buy the oral. It works very nicely. The ointment is great but they advise against useing it on open skin. I still do on occasion.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a lot of skin tags. Have never tried the Vitamin E trick but promise you I will ASAP. Had 17 of them cut off in one day a few years ago. Never gonna do that again.

galump


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I had a skin tag on the side of my nose. The doc told me that they grow more due to hormones, but I don't remember the details. He hit it with the freeze thingie, it went away and never came back. Didn't hurt, didn't leave any sort of mark or sign that it had ever been there. That was years ago. It wasn't very large though, maybe that makes a difference as to how it can be removed. 

I do have some under my arms, but not large and problematic. They do seem to show up where the skin is moist, I use a lot of baby powder, esp. like the Johnson's with vit. E and Aloe in it, it's really nice on the skin and seems to sooth irritation really well. 

For some irritation I use olive oil, it seems to be great for rashes.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I've removed a couple of them by just pinching them several times a day for several minutes.
While pinching it, roll it between your fingers, squeezing all the blood out of it.

After 3 or 4 days of this it becomes dried up and essentially dead.
Then it can be nipped off with a razor blade or tiny sharp scissors.

Pretty much painless and bloodless.


----------

